
MyGraphQL Performance Problem [video] - johnsonjo
https://youtu.be/uFH5S5dUPr8
======
johnsonjo
This is a response by the author of the tweet that hit the front page of
hacker news a couple days ago “The Darkside of GraphQL: Performance”.

Basically his result here after his tweet is that there was a performance bug
in TypeGraphQL which is a TypeScript GraphQL frameworks was using.

By the way if you’ve never heard of Ben Awad and are looking to learn GraphQL
he has some great videos on his channel that I have found tremendously
helpful.

